# Broken washer



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Okay. Normally I sub out my large scale washing ops. The only reason I offer true washing is that in my area it's expected if you paint. For now, it only interests me in washing my repaints myself. 

So yesterday, I was punch listing a job, and the h.o. comes out and gives me a 3000 psi troy bilt with a 8.75 Briggs. It's model #020381. It's in good shape except for one major issue. The faip pump has a crack in the housing. He just bought a new one instead of fixing. 

So here's the question. The whole pump is between 180-250. The washer new is 400. Can I find just a housing? That price is the whole assembly. Or is this not worth my time to fix. It's more than capable of handling what I need to do. But if I'm going to be within 100 of a new one, is it worth it?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't think so. Not a fan of the Brigs motors. I would want a Honda.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I tell you man, normally I'd agree whole heartedly. But with mowers, I've had issues with the 160-190cc honda part availability. I really want a bigger pump. But I do think I'll at least play with this one. My limit in my mind is like a Hund- o. Much more than that and I'll buy new. With a HONDA.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

Brigs? Well I have my doubts. I would suggest you to go for a better brand; maybe Honda, cuz the previous machine I used was Honda and it didn’t disappoint me. However, you don’t need to lose your sleep over choosing a Brigs pump; cuz the only advantage of owing a Brigs machine is easy availability of spare parts, locally.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Come on guys everyone knows anything named Briggs is awesome. :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Come on guys everyone knows anything named Briggs is awesome. :whistling2:


They made an "R" model back in the 80"s that I've heard is a little iffy. :jester:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> They made an "R" model back in the 80"s that I've heard is a little iffy. :jester:


Ha! I was waiting for someone to hit that meatball I threw out there. Well played sir.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

The engine runs like a champ. It's the 875 190cc pro. Nothing special, but I know them and they're no bad to fix. It's the actual pump underneath that cracked b/c it froze. I'm going to ask around in some small engine shops and see if I can find one with a good pump and blown engine. Hey. It was free. If nothing else, I'll snatch the engine and throw it on my push mower for a little more juice.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have half dozen briggs n scrapiron I/C motors over 15 years old that have never hiccupped not once. its easier to blame the motor than the operator because the motor doesn't talk back.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Briggs' are great for using as boat anchors. Guarenteed 100% reliable in that application.


----------

